# Ghosty's "V" Twin



## Ghosty (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi All,
Finished.

Cheers
Andrew
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4rQoSXz9cw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 3, 2017)

Saw it in the build thread. Awesome work there you should be proud of it. Congrats!!


----------



## minh-thanh (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice !! Ghosty ,can you tell me what cylinder and piston made of material ?


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 3, 2017)

Very, very nice. Looks and runs great :thumbup:


----------



## Ghosty (Feb 3, 2017)

minh-thanh said:


> Very nice !! Ghosty ,can you tell me what cylinder and piston made of material ?


Cast iron liner and piston in a brass cylinder.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## minh-thanh (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank Ghosty !


----------



## de98441201 (Mar 2, 2017)

Very, very nice&#65281;Praise from China


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats on a fine build and for project of the month.
Gbritnell


----------

